# Midwest Hedgehog Rendezvous



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Cross posting in case anyone here is interest:

--------

----

2011 Midwest Hedgehog Rendezvous Hedgehog Show

Saturday April 16, 2011
Rodeway Inn
4400 South 27th Street
Milwaukee Wisconsin.

The Rendezvous will feature an International Hedgehog Association (IHA) Sanctioned Hedgehog Conformation Show, Hedgehog Races, Hedgehog Costume Contest, and an Educational Program. The Educational Program includes a presentation on Hedgehog Care by well known Hedgehog expert Dawn Wrobel. There will also be a Resource Forum presented by representatives of the International Hedgehog Association and Hedgehog Welfare Society.

Cost is only $5.00 per person and $5.00 per hedgehog if you pre-register. By next week registration forms will be available on the Hedgehog Rendezvous web site at http://www.hedgehogrendezvous.com

.
Show Schedule

9:00 AM - 10:00 AM - Check-in and animal health check

10:00 AM -12:00 Noon - Hedgehog Conformation Show (Sponsored by the International Hedgehog Association)

12:00 Noon - 1:00 PM - Lunch (bring a bag lunch or purchase lunch at one of many nearby restaurants)

1:00 PM - 2:00 PM - Educational Session (Sponsored by the Hedgehog Welfare Society) "The Hedgehog: An Owner's Guide to a Happy Healthy Pet" Presented by hedgehog expert and author Dawn Wrobel

2:00 PM - 3:00 PM - Resource Forum "You are not alone: Resources every hedgehog owner should be aware of." Presented by representatives of the Hedgehog Welfare Society, and International Hedgehog Association.

3:00 PM - 3:30 PM - Hedgehog Costume Contest

3:30 PM - 5:00 PM - Hedgehog Races (exercise ball required)

Hotel Accommodations

The Roadway Inn (4400 South 27th Street, Milwaukee WI 53221) is offering Hedgehog Rendezvous participants a special conference rate of $69.06 per night (all taxes included) for a Queen Size room. The hotel reservation number is (414) 817-5004.
__________________


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I noticed you have race in exercise balls? I know lots of people here aren't fans of them and seem to have reasons for that. So it seems a bit weird that you guys use them so much?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ophelia said:


> I noticed you have race in exercise balls? I know lots of people here aren't fans of them and seem to have reasons for that. So it seems a bit weird that you guys use them so much?


I wondered the same thing because it seems like it would be dangerous to be racing in them when toes can get caught in the slits and if they use the bathroom it would be all over them? I was confused by this too.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Not to mention...how DO you tell the difference between 'fun' & 'sheer terror'?


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

MissC said:


> Not to mention...how DO you tell the difference between 'fun' & 'sheer terror'?


By the amount of poo? :shock:

:lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

V2Neal said:


> By the amount of poo? :shock: :lol:


 :lol: 
I dunno...Snarf seems to enjoy pooping no matter what his mood... :roll:


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

MissC said:


> V2Neal said:
> 
> 
> > By the amount of poo? :shock: :lol:
> ...


HAHAH! Oh Snarf.... you and my little Oatie would be best friends! I think I should have named him Big Pooper instead.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Two words: SO. THERE.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Wish someone would reply... :roll:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you have questions, why not contact the show's organizer with them? His phone number is on the show's webpage.

I posted this information here as a service to the HHC community since the show organizer is not a member here. I thought people would be excited to see an announcement.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

This hedgehog costume contest:
This may seem like a stupid question but this is dressing up your pet, right? Not humans dressing up as hedgehogs? Because I can't imagine there being a lot of options in terms of costumes/articles of clothing that would both fit onto a hedgehog and resist the "I-really-don't-want-to-be-wearing-this!" struggles.

Are there any good examples?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are some examples from the 2010 show. Yes its the hedgehogs dressing up, however I remember seeing at least 1 person that wore a costume with their hedgehog.

http://superpogs.users4.50megs.com/REND ... esults.htm


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> Here are some examples from the 2010 show. Yes its the hedgehogs dressing up, however I remember seeing at least 1 person that wore a costume with their hedgehog.
> 
> http://superpogs.users4.50megs.com/REND ... esults.htm


Thanks for sharing this Kalandra!!!

Those pics are hilarious...people sure are creative! I never would've thought of any of those costumes!! :lol: And the hedgies don't seem any more annoyed/stressed than the dogs you see wearing Batman suits.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hog Vader! I love it! :lol:


----------

